# Camden Hotel



## .DJ. (29/4/09)

Just spoke to the manager of the Camden hotel and they are replacing the Barons Pale Ale with either Fat Yak or Little Creatures Bright Ale...

I'd be happy with either!


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

little creatures is a good drop ^^


----------



## kabooby (29/4/09)

Nice one,

All I need to do now is find time to get there

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## .DJ. (29/4/09)

kabooby said:


> Nice one,
> 
> All I need to do now is find time to get there
> 
> Kabooby :icon_cheers:



if its a work day and around lunch time, I work directly accross the road!!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## .DJ. (29/4/09)

its probably about 3-4 weeks away by the way...

will keep y'all updated...


----------



## arogers (29/4/09)

This is great news!!

+1 for the Bright Ale.

This will save me $$$ not having to go to Freo to get the good stuff lol


----------



## MCT (29/4/09)

I'll get in Dean and Andrews ear next time I'm in there and push for the Little Creatures...




regulator said:


> This is great news!!
> 
> +1 for the Bright Ale.
> 
> This will save me $$$ not having to go to Freo to get the good stuff lol


----------



## Greeno (27/7/09)

I had a few Fat Yak's on Saturday night at the Hotel, i rate it highly.


----------



## technocat (27/7/09)

Yep they put a keg of Fat Yak on at the New Sydney, Hobart, a little while back at a Hopster's night and it lasted about 15 minutes. :icon_drunk:


----------



## .DJ. (10/12/09)

Little Creatures Bright Ale will be taped at Camden Hotel tommorrow (11/12/09)..

Replacing the Beez Neez!

I'm in MASSIVE TROUBLE!! :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk:


----------



## arogers (10/12/09)

you ripper!! ill be in there tomorrow arvo fo' sures!

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

.DJ. said:


> Little Creatures Bright Ale will be taped at Camden Hotel tommorrow (11/12/09)..
> 
> Replacing the Beez Neez!
> 
> I'm in MASSIVE TROUBLE!! :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk:




so it took 8 months!


----------



## matti (10/12/09)

fat yak?
Good stuff.
Drank a few at Manly wharf a few weeks ago.
I don't have to travel soo far know


----------



## clifftiger (10/12/09)

Bright Ale just doesn't appeal to me - theres a funky taste I can't quite put my finger on, but my personal tastebuds don't go for it.

Surely there is something else on offer in Camden in this day and age - has anyone tried the microbrewery beers at the Valley Inn?


----------



## arogers (10/12/09)

Camden Valley Inn has JSGA on tap...


----------



## clifftiger (10/12/09)

I was given a bum steer on the microbrewery at the Camden Valley inn - it is obviously the one at the Campbelltown Catholic Club


----------



## kabooby (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> so it took 8 months!



They have had the fat yak on. Now it looks like we get LCBA as well.

I had a few LCBA at Camden Valley Inn a few weeks back. While it was still the best beer on tap, it wasn't at it's freshest .


Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (11/12/09)

clifftiger said:


> I was given a bum steer on the microbrewery at the Camden Valley inn - it is obviously the one at the Campbelltown Catholic Club



I have not been back to the Rydges at the Catholic club for a while. Last time I was there the beers were OK at best. Talking to a few of the other local guys it has got worse.

Bit of a shame really

Kabooby


----------



## technocat (11/12/09)

Last time I was was in the Camden they were were serving Double Diamond and pickled eggs. I spent a pleasant Saturday afternoon there.

:chug:


----------



## arogers (11/12/09)

kabooby said:


> I had a few LCBA at Camden Valley Inn...



You mean JSGA dont you?? If so I would agree, the JSGA was good in the beginning, but its gone downhill at CVI of late for some reason.. Stale keg?


----------



## .DJ. (11/12/09)

JSGA has gone downhill period... doesnt matter where you have it.. Hello... AMARILLO? ARE YOU THERE?

I had some at "Tradies" about 12 months ago and tasted like Tooheys Spew...


----------



## kabooby (11/12/09)

regulator said:


> You mean JSGA dont you?? If so I would agree, the JSGA was good in the beginning, but its gone downhill at CVI of late for some reason.. Stale keg?


No it was Little creatures bright ale.

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (11/12/09)

LCBA at Camden Valley Inn?? Since when?


----------



## kabooby (11/12/09)

I was there 2 weeks ago.

Not sure if it is still there. I am sure they would have got more than 1 keg though.

Kabooby


----------



## MCT (11/12/09)

kabooby said:


> I was there 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Not sure if it is still there. I am sure they would have got more than 1 keg though.
> 
> Kabooby



Yep CVI definately has LCBA. It replaced the Fat Yak about 2 months ago.
They still have JSGA.


----------



## arogers (11/12/09)

Holy shit, now two pubs have creatures in camden??? haha, things are on the move here, i tell ya


----------



## arogers (11/12/09)

Just went to the hotel to grab a bright ale, no dice. Taps are set up (logos) but no spouts screwed on yet.

Might be back down there tonight, will report back.


----------



## kabooby (14/12/09)

You would think they would have something like that done for a Friday night. 

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (14/12/09)

Had one yesterday for lunch... :icon_drool2:


----------

